# Why does GPU-Z check for updates when I specify "NEVER" ?



## pstein (Nov 5, 2007)

In the drop down menu I selected "NEVER" check for updates.

Nevertheless GPU-Z tries to connect to the home server.
Why?

My firewall pops up and informs me.

How can I really disable outbound connection of GPU-Z ?

Peter


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 5, 2007)

bug


----------



## war59312 (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah it's getting old, can you please "finally" fix it in next build...

By the way you might want to update that known bugs post so people stop reporting on known issues?


----------

